# Pols Want Flag Classes, But Would They Pass Test?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON (WBZ) ―We all love our flag, but do we know enough about it?

Some state lawmakers say no we don't, and they want to pass a new state law requiring kids to be taught about "Old Glory."

There will be a public hearing on Tuesday. But, WBZ's David Wade found that some of the lawmakers pushing for the measure could use a few classes themselves.

Most everyone learned in school that the 50 stars on the flag represent the 50 states and the 13 stripes symbolize the 13 colonies, but state Sen. Bruce Tarr thinks schools aren't doing enough to educate young people about the American flag. "We think it's a logical addition to say they will be taught about the etiquette of the American flag."

Tarr is one of the five Republican senators pushing for a new law requiring schools to teach kids about the flag. Sen. Richard Tisei co-sponsored the bill.

"What are the things the kids don't know about the flag?" asked Wade.

"Basic things, like how to treat the flag," answered Tarr.

Unfortunately, at least for one of the senators, our interviews also involved a pop quiz.

*Wade:* Who sewed the first flag?

*Tisei:* Betsy Ross

*Wade:* How many stripes?

*Tisei:* Ah, off the top of my head&#8230; I would probably say, ah, 20? (There's really 13.)

*Wade:* And the blue portion (of the flag) is called?

*Tisei:* You got me&#8230;

*Wade:* It's called the Union.

*Tisei:* The Union.

Sen. Tarr aced the test.

*Wade:* How do you fly a flag at half staff?

*Tarr:* The first thing is raise it all the way to the top and then lower it. You don't just raise it halfway.

Several people along Boston's Freedom Trail failed WBZ's flag quiz, while others aced it, but can a new law change that?

What about your flag knowledge? Could you ace a pop quiz? Test your stars and stripes know-how! 


State Senators Tarr, Tisei Push For Flag Education At School, But Would They Pass Test? - wbztv.com


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

Not that you care, but I agree that school should teach more about the flag. It is a shame that people, especialy those in Government do not know much about what it stands for.


----------



## Ranger83 (May 16, 2006)

What pisses me off the most is people flying tattered or dirty flags from their pickup, SUV, Harley etc. In other words, they are driving/riding something that cost at least $10,000, but can't afford the $2-3 for a new flag? 

It takes great willpower to try and approach them for discussion in a way that will result in proper care of the flag, rather than resentment.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck saving this country from the liberal glass lickers!
Did you know they removed "so help us god" from the quote of President Roosevelt's infamy speech at the WWII memorial in D.C.????
:uc:


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

FAPD said:


> Good luck saving this country from the liberal glass lickers!
> Did you know they removed "so help us god" from the quote of President Roosevelt's infamy speech at the WWII memorial in D.C.????
> :uc:


Thats a myth, no one removed "So help us God" from the WWII Memorial in DC. The part of the speech on the wall was a combination of two different parts of the speech. "So help us God" was from a third part of the speech. It's not like they took one section of the speech, quoted the entire thing, and left out that particular phrase.

*Speech:*

December 8, 1941 
Yesterday, December 7, 1941 - a date which will live in infamy - the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan.

The United States was at peace with that nation and, at the solicitation of Japan, was still in conversation with its Government and its Emperor looking toward the maintenance of peace in the Pacific. Indeed, one hour after Japanese air squadrons had commenced bombing in Oahu, the Japanese Ambassador to the United States and his colleague delivered to the Secretary of State a formal reply to a recent American message. While this reply stated that it seemed useless to continue the existing diplomatic negotiations, it contained no threat or hint of war or armed attack.

It will be recorded that the distance of Hawaii from Japan makes it obvious that the attack was deliberately planned many days or even weeks ago. During the intervening time the Japanese Government has deliberately sought to deceive the United States by false statements and expressions of hope for continued peace.

The attack yesterday on the Hawaiian Islands has caused severe damage to American naval and military forces. Very many American lives have been lost. In addition American ships have been reported torpedoed on the high seas between San Francisco and Honolulu.

Yesterday the Japanese Government also launched an attack against Malaya. Last night Japanese forces attacked Hong Kong. Last night Japanese forces attacked Guam. Last night Japanese forces attacked the Philippine Islands. Last night the Japanese attacked Wake Island. This morning the Japanese attacked Midway Island.

Japan has, therefore, undertaken a surprise offensive extending throughout the Pacific area. The facts of yesterday speak for themselves. The people of the United States have already formed their opinions and well understand the implications to the very life and safety of our nation.

As Commander-in-Chief of the Army and Navy, I have directed that all measures be taken for our defense.

Always will we remember the character of the onslaught against us. No matter how long it may take us to overcome this premeditated invasion, the American people in their righteous might will win through to absolute victory.

I believe I interpret the will of the Congress and of the people when I assert that we will not only defend ourselves to the uttermost but will make very certain that this form of treachery shall never endanger us again.

Hostilities exist. There is no blinking at the fact that our people, our territory and our interests are in grave danger.

With confidence in our armed forces - with the unbounded determination of our people - we will gain the inevitable triumph - so help us God.

I ask that the Congress declare that since the unprovoked and dastardly attack by Japan on Sunday, December seventh, a state of war has existed between the United States and the Japanese Empire."

*Wall Image:*


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

"The flag should not be used as a drapery, or for covering a speakers desk, draping a platform, or for any decoration in general."

i'm not saying anything, but isn't the flag placed on coffins sometimes? this rule should be changed to allow such 'decoration' when the person was deserving of such honor. IMO


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/hot-topics/73919-pisses-me-off.html


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Now For Some Good Flag News...*

*Flag education proposed by state GOP*

*Mass. GOP lawmakers push for flag education*

Updated: Saturday, 24 Oct 2009, 5:47 PM EDT
Published : Saturday, 24 Oct 2009, 5:47 PM EDT

BOSTON, MA (AP) - Republican state lawmakers are pushing for a change in law that would require public elementary and high schools to instruct students on the proper use and display of the American flag.

The bill would add language to an existing law that requires students to learn about American history, the U.S. Constitution, the Declaration of Independence and the Bill of Rights.

The bill would mandate schools also teach students about "the proper etiquette, the correct use and display of the flag." The proposal is set to come up at a public hearing Tuesday at the Statehouse.

The bill is co-sponsored all five Republican members of the Massachusetts Senate, including Sen. Scott Brown of Wrentham, a candidate for the late Edward Kennedy's U.S. Senate seat.

flag education proposed by state gop | WWLP.COM

Though you would've thought they were already doing this...you watch, the part about teaching kids about the Constitution and the DoI will be argued as somehow being "right-wing". As someone who was in high school within the past decade or so, I can safely say these topics were never covered in my school system...though if they were, I'm sure they would have had a liberal slant, like "the Constitution is a living, breathing document..." :uc:

I'd go further and mandate that a part of the MCAS that students need to graduate high school be lifted from the natrualized citizenship exam.


----------

